

How many fonts is too many fonts? - jaytaylor
http://engageinteractive.co.uk/blog/how-many-fonts-is-too-many-fonts

======
gjvc
"you can never have too many fonts, too much money, or too much memory" Dan
Gookin, DOS for dummies, 1991

